# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Player Help Gestalt Spheres Help-Spells Go Boom [PF]

## JNAProductions

Starting at level one with gestalt and 30 point buy in Pathfinder.

I would like to make a Destruction-focused PC. A big spells go boom kinda character. I was thinking of an Incanter//Shifter, for decent skills, all good saves, and lots of magic... But I could definitely use advice!

----------


## Rynjin

Destruction is pretty easy and self-explanatory. Is there anything else you'd like to do? Shifter instead of Elementalist as your second class indicates you might want some added complexity.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Destruction is pretty easy and self-explanatory. Is there anything else you'd like to do? Shifter instead of Elementalist as your second class indicates you might want some added complexity.


Nope! It indicates me not knowing Spheres well at all.

Elementalist is better, you say?
*Peeks at it*
Hm, I see. Yis.

----------


## Rynjin

Yeah if you want a pure blaster with no frills, Incanter//Elementalist is the way to go. There are other fun options that would let you do stuff like mix martial combat in with your casting, or add extra utility, etc. but if pure Destruction is what you want, those are the classes for it.

If you want a LITTLE more spice there's a potential argument to be made for Incanter//Thaumaturge since the latter can boost its caster level, kinda like a Psionic Wilder.

Or maybe Elementalist or Incanter//Spiritweaver (Dual Channeler), with the Channel Destruction Feat (it lets you apply your Destruction abilities whenever you Channel Energy to harm); this would give you a reliable radiant AoE in a huge radius, and also a bit of healing ability without getting too complicated.

----------


## Kitsuneymg

I would suggest something like magus 2/ elementalist x for one side. Then witch 2, arcanist 2, incanter X for the other. That gets you a few more talents and two of them are mutable.

Witch has a hex that grants a talent that changes every day. It also has a hex that grants a destruction talent. Witch 2 will grant 4 talents and a flexible talent. Arcanist 1 grants a mutable talent and the ability to spend 1 of 3 arcane points for a +1 dc. Theres an exploit that lets you get +2 instead. 1 so gets back your points. Arcanist 2 gives another arcane point and another exploit. You could take wizard 1 or sorcerer 1 here instead if youd rather have more talents (3 for wizard if you specialize. 2 for sorcerer if you cant get blood havoc and a good bloodline for damage). Then go incanter. Doing the multiclass dance keeps CL maxed, but also gives at least a few nice changeable talents. 

Another more martial option. 
Inheritor Sorcerer to get bloodline and blood havoc (assuming your GM says those work together) along with incanter would also be good. The flex casting after level 5 is great and 3/4 bab and d8 hd can be useful. Bad saves though. And incanter/wizard.

If the bloodline stuff doesnt work for your GM , and iron mage hedgewitch with spiritualism grants flex casting and good saves. 

Cosmic Sage wizard makes a good other side too. Its buff doesnt stack with implements, but it doesnt make gather energy take longer. Also it applies to any sphere and the class lets you make scrolls of anything. Toss in minor flex casting and you can focus booms but still be able to pull out other tricks.

----------


## JNAProductions

So, just checked with the DM-we can also do custom races, up to 16 RP.

Probably not gonna go TOO nuts on this, but it's got some cheese potential. :P

Edit: Made up a basic sheet.
Would appreciate feedback-I'm not worried about making it the most powerful blaster who ever blasted, but I'd like to know if I'm doing anything wildly wrong.
Also feat advice would be appreciated. :)

----------


## Kitsuneymg

> So, just checked with the DM-we can also do custom races, up to 16 RP.
> 
> Probably not gonna go TOO nuts on this, but it's got some cheese potential. :P
> 
> Edit: Made up a basic sheet.
> Would appreciate feedback-I'm not worried about making it the most powerful blaster who ever blasted, but I'd like to know if I'm doing anything wildly wrong.
> Also feat advice would be appreciated. :)


If you play the long game, getting all 5 nature packages and Primal Blast with the Blast Salvo shape can be a very nice damage boost to almost all blasts. You can also focus on one or two primary types of blasts. If penetrating blast is allowed, theres no reason not to focus on one type with maybe a backup SR: no type. 

I very much like the admixture feats and the time one to slap steal time onto AOE blasts. Getting another standard action to blast again is always fun.

----------


## Thunder999

How about Elementalist//Thaumaturge to really pump your CL and damage with Destruction?

----------


## AnonymousPepper

I will say, if you can spare the talents and five levels somewhere for it (probably out of Incanter), going Weather Sphere just enough to hit severity 7 storms and maxing out the Tempestarii prestige class gives you an 80 damage free action - zero cost to your action economy! - single target nuke every round on top of whatever else you're doing, 160 damage to objects. If you don't go Tempestarii, it's 10d8 instead and without the bonus object damage, which is still pretty lit.

----------

